# Beware of sandy sansing dodge



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

5 months ago my truck was struck by lightening it took my insurance usaa 2 months to approve the claim after dodge determined it was a high voltage surge that killed the computer system on a 1993 Dodge Ram 1500. After replacing the computer the truck would still not start so back to the drawing board after a few days they call me and say the fuel pump is bad I ask is this still insurance claim they say yes I say ok.well the next day they call and say the injectors are clogged need cleaning I say still insurance they say yes of course ok. Didn’t hear from them for two weeks so today I go up there to see what’s happening the service writer explains to me that I need 6 new injectors costing me $700 I say hell no this is in here for a lightening strike he explains to me they have 70 hours into the truck and insurance is only covering 15 hours so I have to pay the remaining balance which is complete bullshit they gave the insurance the quote that they could fix it for x amount of dollars after showing my bad side I said I would like to see all the parts you replaced including computer fuel injectors and trans computer the service manager steps in and say that is none of my business I gave him a few short words as he prceeded to tell me that he isn’t working on my truck no more and I needed to leave his establishment. I’m going to go tomorrow to sandy sansing office and sit there till we have a talk this whole ordeal has been complete bullshit


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I hate the entire automotive world... I detailed autos for several dealerships for several years....It's all a scam and No one can be held to their word,especially a dealership....
I wish I could send you to someone that is trustworthy,but they are slim and far between...Good Luck..


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Calm. Be calm and deal with facts.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I was calm in the beginning I am now wanting answers this truck should of been totaled Inthe beginning but dodge determined they could fix it now there in way over the budget there trying to charge me the difference he’ll no it ain’t happening. Hopefully sandy can get me answers tomorrow


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Get a lawyer....a lawyer that you know, sue the dealer and the insurance company, probably only take one letter, they both know they are trying to screw you.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I have talked to a few but only one seems interested going to talk to James
Burns in the morning


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

If ya get a lawyer ya need to get one out of town. Money is a tight click around here and most will not do there buddy or there buddys buddy.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, they trying to screw ya without the LUBE!!! I won't ever buy crap from Sandy/Bubba or Allen Turner... I've had a short relationship w/ Lee GMC and they have been excellent so far!!! A 93 model, I would have taken it to a mechanic shop not the dealership...


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

I’d be lying if I said I was surprised and I don’t know if it’s the dealer side or the fact it took a lightening bolt to kill a ‘93 Dodge. Sorry, had to. I don’t know you from Adams house cat but bad things happen to good people all the time and I am truly sorry you’re getting the run around. I hope you get some quick resolution without having to jump through more hoops than necessary. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

It was lightening it struck the pole in my front yard about 10 feet from where my truck was parked it only has 119,000 miles so it not a ragged out over worked truck just pull boat from point a to point b mainly. As far as it at the dealership it where Issa wanted me to take it only dodge can check the computer on the 93-96 dodge hemi. Kinda like etec did when the first came out dealer only


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I bet you that the adjuster and the man at the dealer work together on claims. There at kick backs involved.
Been there done that.


----------



## Boatgone (Jun 24, 2008)

You wont see Sandy unless he is in an ad on TV. He is never there and has a dude running the show. Mark or something like that, my experience was similar at the Nissan dealership 10 years ago.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Had my adjuster call me today saying they were hung up on twice after asking a few question about parts I had installed brand new that dodge had so called replaced but couldn’t show me my old parts. After a lengthy conversation with usaa I believe there going to total my truck then deal with the dealership afterwards. But first we have to come to an agreement on price i just had new wheels and tires installed bed cover and stereo system I am still paying on


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

No reasonable employee would have their mechanics put in 70 hours labor on a 93 Dodge truck without advising you thoroughly ahead of time.

70 hours of dealership labor alone is worth more than your truck.

smells fishy.


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

I would rather deal with a pissed off x-wife than than the Dodge dealer in Milton.


----------



## Boatfly (Mar 20, 2014)

I hate the Sansing fake smile ads. And shopping for a car or getting service at ANY of their stores, no thanks.
15 year old truck, sorry man, but totaling it was cheaper than repairing it. (My bad, 25 year old truck!)
As for sueing, I just went through that too. If you can find a lawyer to handle it, they will want you to cover ALL legal and administrative costs. And if you win, they will take 30-40% off the award. If you lose, you will pay the lawyer more than your truck was worth. Don’t believe all the personal injury lawyers ads, you won’t get rich from this event. 
That lightning probably went through every wire and electronics in your truck, what works today, may not work in 6 months, sort of like a sunken boat.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

floater1 said:


> Had my adjuster call me today saying they were hung up on twice after asking a few question about parts I had installed brand new that dodge had so called replaced but couldn’t show me my old parts. After a lengthy conversation with usaa I believe there going to total my truck then deal with the dealership afterwards. But first we have to come to an agreement on price i just had new wheels and tires installed bed cover and stereo system I am still paying on


If you haven't signed any papers on the pay off you can take anything off that truck you want. They are NOT going to give you any extra for what you have on truck.
It's still your truck.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't have any experience working with USAA on auto, but I have run about 1250 property claims for them. More than any other company I've worked with - they value their members. It sounds like they are being sympathetic after you explained what you're dealing with. Don't hesitate to express your concerns to them.

From an adjuster perspective, they typically want to see if there is an economical repair for something before replacing it. Some things you know you have to total, others you need to see if you can fix it first. While everyone wants to have their damaged "thing" replaced, all of our insurance rates would be higher if that was the first step in the process.

Of course, it sounds like they made the mistake of thinking that the dealership would treat your fairly. Good luck, I believe that they'll do right by you.


----------



## Boatfly (Mar 20, 2014)

I would advise USAA of the new equipment installed on your truck prior to the lightning damage. They may compensate you for that loss somewhat above what your truck was worth. I have USAA, they helped me greatly in my claim experiences.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Bwaahhah


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I don't see why they would argue about totaling it. If you have been paying full coverage on a vehicle for 26 years you have probably paid 2 to 3 times what the truck is worth in premiums. Unless they were insured separately, I doubt you will get anything extra for accessories.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

When its totaled you generally get used market value. That’s it. It doesn’t matter what you put into the truck.


----------



## Boatfly (Mar 20, 2014)

I just realized the truck is 25 years old. The new wheels and stereo were probably worth more than the truck. KBB estimate of it is about $1000. Like a previous poster stated, your insurance premiums for collision and comprehensive coverage were likely more than your truck value.
Good luck with it all.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Update insurance has called and left messages all week dodge finally called them back said they forgot the email to reopen a supplemental
Claim for more work that needs to be done I told insurance today that I was told zero warranty would be given after repairs were give adjuster is goin to revie my claim and make a determination next week. We have an agreed value of $5250 so hopefully they just total it it’s been 4 months And I’m just past breaking point


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Dont deal with Pete Moore, either.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

That's the best looking 1993 ram I ever saw


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Yea it’s a 93 with only 117,000 miles original inside looks like it just rolled off the the assembly plant


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I think you mean 2003.....


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes 03


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

damn what a nice 93, my buddy has a 91 cummins and he loves it.. I bet he would be jealous of this 93 im thinking its worth more then 5200 or whatever it was


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Update dodge has now put in a supplemental claim stating they need injectors I have explained to usaa that they are new and this has been going on long enough they stated to me they have to try this before they can do anything else here is the kicker it going to take 3weeks to get injectors in and a week there stating to install these injectors. I can change them myself in 30 minutes so now it will be February before they know anything else this has become total bullshit


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I know a guy, he is handy with a lighter!


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

If I new this about 5 months back I would of used a Brillo pad and a nine volt battery


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

All I can say is I cannot buy a car in this town due to very high prices. Have bought all our cars out of state for the last 18 years .
*The savings have been worth it!*


----------

